# Driving Log



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Do any of you keep a driving log and if so how adamant are in keeping it up to date?

I do not understand the log. Uber has all of your rides. 

Are the miles you drive to get to the ride and searching for rides deductible?

Thanks


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JDWhit_ said:


> Do any of you keep a driving log and if so how adamant are in keeping it up to date?
> 
> I do not understand the log. Uber has all of your rides.
> 
> ...


The reason for the mileage log is to satisfy the IRS record keeping requirements. Yes Uber may have all your rides but the IRS must follow the law and can only accept your mileage log as evidence of your expenses. The IRS could care less about uber's records of your trips. All "business" miles are deductible, including miles without pax in car. 
If you use an app like trip log the record keeping is done almost automatically for you.
The mileage log is the most important bookkeeping task for your ride-share business. Even if you don't do any other bookkeeping, keep a log. The log is worth a lot of money to you come tax time.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Do you need to submit the log when you submit your taxes?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

JDWhit_ said:


> Do you need to submit the log when you submit your taxes?


No, you keep it with your copy of your return in case you need to support your mileage deduction in an audit.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JDWhit_ said:


> Do any of you keep a driving log and if so how adamant are in keeping it up to date?
> 
> I do not understand the log. Uber has all of your rides.
> 
> ...


I am waiting for someone to post that IRS requested proof of expenses. That's the real issue.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I am waiting for someone to post that IRS requested proof of expenses. That's the real issue.


They did a mail Audit on me as a taxi driver, asked me to send 2 years worth of mileage logs. Then a few months later they turned around and asked for ONE OF the following, 1 months worth of gas receipts, a current notorized odometer statement (of the vehicle in question), oil change documentation I think there was some other stuff they gave as an option. I went with a months worth of gas receipts as I had them on hand.

It was more of a "do you have ANY proof you drove over 100,000 miles in the last 2 years " Here's a list.. pick one.
The response i got back was a generic "your audit has been concluded but we reserve the right to reopen it"

Audits usually arn't that big of a deal. Just make sure you have a log, as that's all you can really do. Had i kept absolutely none of my receipts i could have gone to a notary to have them do a notarized statement on my odometer reading. But there was a huge list of things they could have accepted. And they didn't expect (or ask) for all of it.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They did a mail Audit on me as a taxi driver, asked me to send 2 years worth of mileage logs. Then a few months later they turned around and asked for ONE OF the following, 1 months worth of gas receipts, a current notorized odometer statement (of the vehicle in question), oil change documentation I think there was some other stuff they gave as an option. I went with a months worth of gas receipts as I had them on hand.
> 
> It was more of a "do you have ANY proof you drove over 100,000 miles in the last 2 years " Here's a list.. pick one.
> The response i got back was a generic "your audit has been concluded but we reserve the right to reopen it"
> ...


Thanks


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

JDWhit_ said:


> Do any of you keep a driving log and if so how adamant are in keeping it up to date?
> 
> I do not understand the log. Uber has all of your rides.
> 
> ...


Never have kept one record of anything. UBER now keeps track of all miles driven while online. This was the first year of that. I don't file taxes quarterly. I have a simple method. money in / money out. Taxes after the mileage deduction practically eliminate any payment. Gas and a simple formula for deducting wear and tear. That's it. Been doing this 2 1/2 years part time. MUCH more part time now that gas and rates suck as bad as they do. Essentially only drive during night surges. I have that luxury since the income I generate is more or less for hahahas...


----------

